# window sill



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 3, 2012)

someone is interested in buying the THD bottle,  
 so i took some photos.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 3, 2012)

dug these 3 in the past couple years.

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks fer lookin' 

 enjoy the weekend!!

 jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice color and pics Buzz.


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice indeed...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> someone is interested in buying the THD bottle,
> so i took some photos.


 

 Wow...You were real fortunate to have dug those....They look great together!


----------



## Stardust (May 29, 2012)

What beauties ~You dug those? [8D] Lucky You ~


----------



## lil digger (May 29, 2012)

Absoutly love that siegfried..one day i wi.ll have one in my collection!


----------



## Road Dog (May 31, 2012)

Great color! Nice Pic.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 31, 2012)

Hello buzzkutt033.  Nice bottles and nice pictures of them.  Unfortunately we can't read the embossing.  It would mean a lot if you showed the embossing in brackets and explained.  For example: "/ CONGRESS SPRING WATER " curved over a straight line "/ SARATOGA "   over "/ N.Y. ".   The bottle auctions descriptions do this all the time..   RED Matthews


----------

